
Altran Technologies had a cyber attack - aplu
https://globenewswire.com/news-release/2019/01/28/1705841/0/en/ALTRAN-TECHNOLOGIES-Information-on-a-cyber-attack.html
======
RealityVoid
Yeap. I collaborate with them and it was crazy.

